# War - Testversion, Serverwahl und Klassenempfehlungen



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

immer wieder kommen Fragen von Neueinsteigern Fragen nach Klassen, Servern. 
- Das stört die Community ein wenig, das Spiel ist etwas komplexer als man es mal ebend kurz schildern könnte. 

Deshalb soll das hier kein Guide sein, sondern eine Blitzübersicht für Warhammer interessierte Spieler. 

*Einleitung:*
Gliederung: Testversion, Serverwahl, Klassen, worum gehts in Warhammer, Grafikoptimierung, Tipps zum Spielablauf, Bilder

*Fortgeschrittene:*
Gliederung: geläufige Begriffe & Kürzel, Charakterwerte, Basic Stats, technische Hilfe, Testserver,  Wälzer des Wissens, Video 

*Insider:*
Gliederung: Links, Addons, Atlas, Leechen&leveln, Macros.....

*Testversion* 
Man kann das Spiel ab wenigen Euros günstig im Internetsauktionshaus mit 30 Tagen Spielzeit erwerben. 
_Empfehlen würde ich wenigstens bis Level 11-15 in einem T2 Gebiet mit grafischer Kantenglättung zu testen, ich find ab da rockt`s._ 
Testversion  *http://www.war-europe.com/#/trialclient/?lang=de*, andere Möglichketen wie "Werbt einen Freund" gibt es zur Zeit nicht.
Durch die Testversion kann z. Zt. keine eingeforenen Accounts reaktivieren, zum deinstallieren reicht es den Ordner zu löschen - da es keine Reg.-Einträge gibt.


*Server:* 

Frage: 
Auf welchen Server soll ich spielen? 

Antwort: 
Auf meinen! 

Lösung: 
Verstand einschalten, Serverliste beobachten - 20 Prozent schnellers leveln bzw. ein Rufbonus wird für die schwächere 
Seite angeboten.

Jede Mutter lobt ihre Butter, so ziemlich jeder wird Dir ausgerechnet sein Server empfehlen.  

Für _Rufrang 80 braucht man Monate_ da sind *20 Prozent Bonus fett!* 

Nicht wenige möchten schnell in ein Sz, weshalb eine zahlenschwächere Seite auch schön ist. _Serverzahlen_ siehe Link im Insideteil.

Frage: 
Welche Serverarten gibt es? 

Antwort: 
Normale oder RvR Server aber auch Rollenspielserver wie der Server Huss. 

RvR haben alle Server, nur auf Open-RvR Server ist jeder Spieler überall angreifbar von der Gegenseite. 


*Klassen:* 

Frage: 
Welche Klasse soll ich spielen? 

Antwort: 
Die Dir gefällt!..aehm und als zweites dann einen Heiler *grins* 

Frage: 
Mit welcher Nah/Fernkämpfer-Klasse mache ich am meisten Schaden? 

Antwort: 
Die, mit der du am besten zurecht kommts, Tanks könnten mal an Damageplatz Nr. 1 - aber davon gibts nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lösung: 
Spiel verschiedene Klassen bist Stufe 12, das geht recht schnell. 

*Kurzübersicht: Ordungs- & Zerstörungsklassen:*

Eisenbrecher- Schwarzer Gardist:
Die besten Tanks und Nahkämfer. Verfügt über Buffs, es sind die widerstandsfähigste Klassen die auch guten Schaden machen können.

Erzmagier - Schamane:
Durch wirken von Heilzaubern verstärkt sich der Schadenszauber.

Feuermagier - Zauberin:
Machen sehr guten Schaden und können ihre kritischen Treffer steigern.

Hexenjäger - Hexenkriegerin:
Reine Nahkämpfer die viel Schaden austeilen, wenig einstecken, sie können sich kurzfristig unsichtbar machen.

Maschinist - Magus:
Reine Fernkämpfer. Halten nicht viel aus, machen sehr guten Schaden und haben neben Buffs stationäre Pets`s.

Ritter des Sonnenordens - Auserkorener:
Reine Tanks, verfügen über viele Buffs und Auren.

Runenpriester - Chaos Zelot:
Reine  Heilerklassen. Gibt der Gruppe zusätzlich auslösbare Dots und Schadensprüche.

Schattenkrieger - Chaosbarbar: 
Reinrassiger DD. Viel Schaden, hält weniger aus.

Sigmarpriester - Jünger des Khaine:
Reine Nahkampfheiler, sind absolut zäh, regenriet Heilkraft durch Schaden mit guten Gruppenheal und starken Auren.

Schwertmeister - Schwarzork:
Gute Tanks Tanks und Nahkämpfer, die verschiedene Buffs und Haltungssystem zum kämpfen haben.

Slayer - Spalta:
Viel dmg, wenige Nehmerqaulitäten aber mitten im Kampfgetümmel eher flexibel spielbar

Weißer Löwe - Squigtreiba:
Reine Schadensklassen in Fern und Nahampf mit Pet`s die sehr ungemütlich sein können. 

_Die Ordnungsklassen im Detail:_ 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=33 

_Die Zerstörungsklassen im Detail:_ 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=36 


*Worum geht es in Warhammer eigentlich:* 

*PvP:* 

Warhammer ist ein Pvp Spiel, man levelt durch Burgenschlachten in RvR Gebieten, offenes Pvp, Szenarien. 
RvR Gebiet heißt nichts anders als ein Pvp Gebiet aber nur in bestimmten Teil einer Karte. 

RvR bedeutet Reich gegen Reich Ordnung(Order) gegen Zerstörung(Destro) -auf deutsch eine Seite gegen die andere!

Wenn man unter einen Lvl im entsprechenden RvR-Gebiet oder Szenario liegt wird man mit der Ausdauer angehoben:
Im T1 (1-11) auf Level 8, wenn man unter diesem Level 8 liegt,  im T2 (12-21) auf Level 18, im T3 (22-31) auf Level 28 und im T4 (32-40) auf Level 36. Wenn man im T1 Gebiet Level 9 ist, wird man natürlich nicht abegestuft u.s.w.


*PVE:* 
Warhammer bietet aber auch leveln durch Pve , Gruppenquest, Pve Gebiete, Instanzen sind ab Level 40 möglich. 
Instanzen betritt man mit 6 Spieler, 2 Heiler, 2 Tanks, 2 DDs ist auch ne gute Kombi - dementsprechend sind die Klassen gefragt. Der Hauptteil des Spiels ist jedoch Pvp die gegnerische Hauptstadt erobern und das passiert nicht so oft. 

Man kann sich jederzeit aussuchen wie man levelt. 

Hauptziel jedoch ist es die gegnerische Heimantstadt einzunehmen. 

*Grafikoptimierung* 
Warhammer braucht nicht die fette Grafikkarte, es ist mehr Cpu lastig, läuft ab Single Core... 
aber ich empfehle Dual Core 6000 Amd +, die darunter gehen natürlich auch. 

Man sollte die Kantenglättung über den Treiber aktualisieren, Shadows ect aus wenn es zu großen Schlachten geht. 
Warhammer bietet da 2 persönliche Grafikeinstellungen zum schnellen wechseln. 

Sollte die Grafik noch immer unruhig wirken, unter Einstellungen "Vollbildmodus" anhaken.

*Tipps zum Spielablauf:* 
Verstehe dein Charakter als Teil des Ganzen, nur gemeinsam kann man eine Hauptstadt erobern.

Dazu sollestet Du unbedingt versuchen alle T1-T4 Gebiete maximalen Ruf zu bekommen. 
Tx Gebiete sind auf der Map rot umrandet, du mußt dort Burgen einnehmen oder verteidigen sowie 3 kleinere 
Nebenziele wie Mühle ect. 
Hat eine Seite alles und Du lässt dich X mal in diesen RvR Gebiet töten oder nimmst an Szenarien teil kann der 
Gegner das Gebiet für 12 Stunden locken und kommt so dem Ziel deine Hauptstadt zu vernichten näher. 

Abwehren kannst du das in dem Du Pve Kapitel für deine Seite erledigst. 

_Du solltest also wissen:_ 

RVR Gebiet = PvP Burgenschlachten, hier stehen auch die Bos (Schlachtfeldziele) 3-4 Flaggen zum einnehmen 
Hier sollte dein T(1-4) Ruf max sein sollte, dein Level dafür T1 (1-11), T2 (12-21) T3 (21-31) T4 (31-40) 

Kapitel = Pve Rufquests 

Szenairen = Schlachtfelder, Bgs wovon Du Dich fast überall in der Welt anmelden kannst. 

Sobald Du also ein Kapitelgebiet oder offenes RvR Gebiet betritts erscheint oben rechts die passende Rufanzeige, für 
Kapitel oder T(1-4) Ruf. 

Der Lila Rufbalken oben links geht bis 80, erhöht wird dieser durch Pvp, oder Pvpaktionen wie Burgen einnehmen. 
Er löst spezielle Fähigkeiten aus, zb. ab Rufrang 45 ist es möglich die Tore von Burgen zu repaieren. 

*Das max Level liegt bei RR 80/80*, bisher hat ihn fast niemand erreicht (ca. 2-10 Leute in Feb. 2009 nach 5 Monaten Spielzeit) 
Das setzt sich aus 40 Charaterlevel, 40 Gilden Level und 80 Rufrängen zusammen. 


*So genug geschwafelt - jetzt kommt eine kurze Bildererklärung:* 


*Warhammer - eine unwahrscheinlich große detailreiche Welt, Luftaufnahmen aus 2 km Höhe einer Sternwarte* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Ein Hauptziel des PvP Spiels - Keepruns, Burgenschlachten* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Es war einmal ein ... Riese* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Taktisch kennt sich jeder Warhammler aus, und weiß wo er wann und wie zuschlagen sollte* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Auf dieser Karte sind Gebiete gelockt, auch Kapitel oder Szeanrien, sterben in RvR gebieten tragen dazubei. 
Es gibts 3 solcher Karten, auf 2 muß man gewinnen um die gegnerische Hauptstadt anzugreifen zu können.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Warum ein guter Prozessor nett ist* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Warhammer macht Spass - denn nicht alles ist so bierernst wie Hilfestellungen* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



E N D E - Teil 1​

******************************************************************************** 
************* 
***** *Aufgrund einiger netter Posts, häng ich was für die fortgeschrittenen an, die Warhammer aktiv spielen* ***** 
******************************************************************************** 
*************​


*Teil 2 - Der fortgeschrittene Spieler:*                 [topic="91562"]*<=*[/topic]
Gliederung: geläufige Abkürzungen, Charakterwerte, technische Hilfe, Testserver, Wälzer des Wissens 

*Geläufige Abkürzungen und Begriffe::* 
Es wird kaum lol, i gogo, noob, l2p dps in Warhammer verwendet - dafür jedoch einige andere über die ich gestolpert bin. 

Die Sachen kennt man natürlich mit der Zeit _der fortgeschrittene Spieler sollte irgendwann wissen_ - Bo`s, Keeps und auch Szeanrien so wie das sterben in ORvR Gebiet können ein Gebiet locken. 

*Angriff auf die eigene Stadt* = ab Level 40 kann man sich dann nicht mehr für Szeanrieren anmelden, sondern muss verteidgen

*Bo* = Sfz. Eine Schlüsselposition im offenen RvR Gebiet das man für 15 Minuten locken und einnehmen kann (battleground objective)

*Bt* = Bastionstreppe, ein Ort in der Spielwelt - in anderen Spielen als Black Tempel (Schwarzer Tempel) bekannt 

*DB* =Düsterberg

*Destro* = Destroyer das heißt auf deutsch Zerstörer, denk hier nicht an Kriegsschiffe das sind böse Orks und son Zeugs, also pass auf! 

*Enclave* = oder Enklave - Blutgerfertigte Enklaven, eine Instanz in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt

*LV* = LostVale

*FGH* = Faulgallenhöhle

*Kapitel* = Teil der Geschichte der an speziellen Orten öfters nachbarspielbar ist, für besondere Rufbelohungen in diesen Gebieten. 

*Keep run* = Angriff auf eine Burg, Burgenschlacht 

*Kriegstrupp (Kt)* = Warband (Wb), eine Gruppe aus 24 Spielern 

*Lock* = gemeint ist nicht die Lok nach der neuen Rechtschreibreform sondern eng. lock, schließen (hier unangreifbar, verriegelt) 

*Mount* = Reittier ab Level 20, Kosten 20 Gold. Erhältlich vor der Viperngrube oder vor Sigmars Hammer, oder hohe Gildenränge.

*Order* = Ordnung eine Spielerseite die unter Herschaft der Ordnung spielen, bei Order denk nicht an Auftrag. 

*ORvR* = ist ein Gebiet wo jeder zum Pvp geflaggt wird für die gegnerische Seite und somit angreifbar ist 

*PQ* = Public Quest, öffentliche Quest z.B. Kapitelquests

*RvR* = Realm versus Realm, Allianz vs Horde, Gut vs Böse wie auch immer aber hier heißt es nun Reich gegen Reich 

*Sfz* = siehe Bo, Schlachtfeldziel

*Sigmar`s Hammer* = zugänglich ab niedrigen Gildenrang, ein zusätzlicher Port durch Gildenpergament mit Flugpunktanbindung

*SK* = Sigmarkrypten

*Squishtreiba* = denk an nix harmloses sondern sprich es mal aus....es könnte ein Kriegstreiber zu hören sein?!? 

*Standarte* = saugt Geld aus der Gildenkasse nach aufstellen in einer Burg, besitzt spezielle Fähigkeiten, das erobern dieser gibt viel Ruf.

*Szenarien (sc)* = Schlachtfelder wovon man sich per Button fast überall in der Welt anmelden kann, (einigen bekannt als Bg`s) 

*T1-T4* = Tier 1, T2, T3, T4 sind Gebiete die man automatisch mit Levelanstieg durchläuft und die gelockt werden können. 

*Trophäen* = eine Belohnung,  können nach der Zerstörung wiedergekauft werden in der Bibiliothek. Sie sind anlegbar.

*Taktiken* = Es gibt 3 verschiedene Taktiken: Karrieretaktik, Ruf- und Wälzertaktik.

*Viperngrube* = Gildentaverne der Destros, siehe Gegenstück Sigmars Hammer, Flugpunkt, Rückrufrolle ect.

*UvS* = Unvermeidliche Stadt, die Destro Hauptstadt

*Warband (wb)*= Gruppe aus 24 Spielern, das Wort Raid hierfür ist wohl bekannter, auf jeden Fall keine Pop-Band oder welcome back! 

*Warcamp (wc)* = Lager zum Eingang des RvR Gebiest und nein, nicht das andere Spiel mit Ts und "afk klo" 

*WdW* = Wälzer des Wissen, ein ultimatives Buch was jeder Spieler hat, mit unglaublich vielen Informationen. 

*WKT* = Warpklingentunnel



*Klassenabkürzungen:* Danke an Blackfall234-Buffed.de

*Am ode Erzi* = Archmage, Ermagier

*Bg oder Sw* = Blackguard, SchwarzerGardist

*Bo/So/BOrc* = Black Orc, Schwarzork

*Bw* = Bright Wizard, Feuerzauberer

*Choosen* = Auserkorener 

*Hk* = Hexenkriegerin

*HJ* = Hexenjäger

*IB* =Ironbreaker, Eisenbrecher

*Ingi* = Ingenieur, Maschinist

*JdK* = Jünger des Khaine 

*Marauder oder Barbie* = Chaosbarbar 

*Rp* = runepriest, Runenpriester

*SM* = swordmaster, Schwertmeister

*Sorc* = Soccerer-Dunkelelfen Zauberer

*SW oder Sk* = shadow warrior, Schattenkrieger

*WL* = white lion, weißer Löwe

*WP oder SP* = Warriorpriest, Sigmarpriester


*Charakterwerte:* 
Quelleoopan - alle Angaben ohne Gewehr ähm "ä"! 

Stärke: 
Stärke / 5 = Erhöht den Schaden von Nahkampffähigkeiten um X DPS. 
Stärke / 10 = Erhöht den Schaden von Autonahkampfangriffen um X DPS. 

Widerstand: 
Widerstandt / 5 = Reduziert den erhaltenen Schaden um X DPS. 

Leben: 
Leben * 10 = Extra Heilung über einen vorgeschriebenen Wert (richtet sich nach dem jeweiligen Level des Spielers). 

Initiative: 
(Level * 7.5 + 50) / Initiative * .1 * 100 = +% auf einen kritischen Treffer. 
Initiative / (Level * 7.5 + 50) * .075 * 100 = +% einem Angriff auszuweichen. 

Waffenskill: 
Waffenskill / (Level * 7.5 + 50) * .075 * 100 = +% zu parieren. 
Waffenskill / (Level * 5 + 50) * .25 *100 = +% Rüstung zu ignorieren. 

Ballistikskill: 
Ballistikskill / 5 = Erhöht den Schaden von Fernkampffähigkeiten um X DPS. 
Ballistikskill / 10 = Erhöht den Schaden von Autofernkampfangriffen um X DPS. 

Intelligenz: 
Intelligenz / 5 = Erhöht den Schaden von Zaubern um X DPS. 

Willenskraft: 
Willenskraft / 5 = Erhöht die Heilung pro Sekunde. 
(Level * 7.5 + 50) / Willenskraft * .075 * 100 = +% auf Zauberresistenz. 

Rüstung: 
Rüstung / (Level * 44) * .4 * 100 = +% auf Schadensreduzierung 

Resistenz: 
Resistenzwert / (Level * 3.8) * .4 * 100 = Resistenz in % 

Block: 
Blockwert des Schildes / (Level*7.5+50) * .2 * 100 = Blockchance in % 

Aktionspunkte:
- insgesamt: 250
- Regeneration pro Sekunde: +25
- Regeneration erst nach Aktion; startet frühestens nach GCD

Moralpunkte:
- insgesamt: 3600
- 0->1: 360
- 1->2: 360
- 2->3: 1080
- 3->4: 1800
- alle 3.6s im Kampf: +35
- Moralgewinn startet nicht durch Heilzauber


*Basic Stats:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Vivio, Board Team Loehne

*Technische Hilfe:* 
Warhammer kann zur Zeit bis maximal 2 Gb Arbeitsspeicher nutzen. Neben den üblichen Standardanforderungen benötigt es Dx 9.26 aus November 2008, laut Gm ev. auch unter Vista Dx 10. 

*Erstinstallation:* _*Bildschirm schwarz*_ nach dem Start, alt + tab drücken und die Firewall konfigurieren, Intel`s Desktop Manager hat hier auch schon das ein oder andere Problem verursacht. Nach Patch 1.2 mußte
man ca. 3-5 min beim ersten Start warten, dann ist alles ok.

*Eventuelle Probleme:* Standardlösung: Den Ordner CACHE, und die Dateien mft.myp und data.myp löschen. Warhammer neu starten, einen Haken bei "alle Dateien überprüfen" setzen, der Ordner CACHE und die Dateien 
mft.myp sowie data.myp werden dadurch wieder hergestellt. 

*Ladezeiten nach Szenarien sind zu lang:* Lang wäre hier bei einen modernen Rechner 1 min. Laut Gm, Dx prüfen, Dateien wie beschrieben löschen, wiederherstellen, netchecksum auf off (Netwerkkarte im Gerätemanager unter der Systemsteuerung). Hilft das nix hat man Pech gehabt, einige Chars (ich hab auch einen) laden nicht so superschnell - am besten auf Level 1 erst mal ein Sz testen (Char ev. nicht löschen) sondern einen neuen erstellen. 

*Unter Vista wird nicht die gewünschte Auflösung gespeichert:* Da hab ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden (ich weiß als admin anmelden ..) - sobald ich eine hab, post ich sie hierhin. 

*Testserver:* 
Im Warhammer-Verzeichnis die Datei *testpatch.exe* starten, anschließend *warpatch.exe* ausführen. Das Kopieren seines Charakters kann einige Stunden dauern, es gibts auch die Möglichkeit einen neuen Charakter zu erstellen und loszulegen. 

*Wälzer des Wissen:*
_Wälzer_ ist das passende Wort, denn ich habe _nur einige wenige Screenshoots_ aufgenommen.

Neben geheimen Gebiete, Taktiken, die Warhammergeschichte, Ausrüstungs-, Setteile, Karrieren,  natürlich Quests, Titeln findet man noch andere Dinge zum Spiel. Es lohnt sich immer mal hier reinzuschauen.

_Neben Pve-Instanzen, PvP ist das die 3. Möglichkeit seinen Charakter "bahnbrechend" weiterzuentwickeln._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]​
_Der Wälzer hat nur ca. 1,2 k Einträge (Teal), das schafft ein Newbie doch locker an einen Tag *grins*
Posts die ungeduldig wirken, erzeugen regelmäßig ein Augen verdrehen bei den Warhammer Buffed Lesern._


*PvP - einfach dumm gelaufen oder Titelsterben. ....*

[wegame]Warhammer_online_titel_for_deads[/wegame]




E N D E - Teil 2​


******************************************************************************** 
************* 
***** *Diese Teile werden öfters aktualisiert* ***** 
******************************************************************************** 
*************​



*Inside:*                 [topic="91562"]*<=*[/topic]
Gliederung: Links, Addon, Atlas, Leechen&leveln, Macros....

*US-Internetseiten:*
Bestimmt gibts dort drüben mal schnellere aktuellere Infos, deshalb hier erstmal ein Link fürs neue Forum.
Warhammer US-Forum_______________________http://www.warhammeronline.com/forums
Problemhilfe, Perfomance u.v.m.________________http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=57345
Alle Taktiken, Serverzahlen, Items______________http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=6.3

*DE-Internetseiten:*
Forum, gutes deutsches Fanforum______________http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1922
Items:_____________________________________http://wardb.buffed.de/item/list/-5
Karriereplaner:______________________________http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...8#0:0:9:680:9:0
Taktiken:___________________________________http://www.slombia.com/taktiken.htm
Titel:_______________________________________http://www.nexusboard.net/showthread.php?s...threadid=296843
Serverzahlen, Gildenmember, Gilden-XP usw.:_____http://www.warhammerstatus.com/
Setteile und deren Fundorte:____________________http://war.buffed.de/guides/4016/was-ist-b...tung-eigentlich
Warhammergeschichte_________________________http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite

Ab 40 gehts richtig los, d. h. dein Charakter wird immer stärker bzw. durch Skill-Rufpunkte u. a. Mittlerweile solltest Du wissen welcher Char und Haltung Dir am meisten Spass macht, daher sollte Buffed einer Deinen ersten Anlaufwege sein, um Deine Haltungsskillung zu verbessern. In Buffed Warhammer Klassenforen stehen Tipps anderer User sondern auch das was Du darüber hinaus zusätzlich benötigst, z.B. andere Taktiken. Optimiere auf jeden Fall erstmal Deine Haltung bevor Du Dich in Instanzen stürzt und im RvR bringts ja auch eine Menge...mehr Ruf.


*Addons:* von Pymonte oder mir selbst getestet, und für sehr gut befunden
Manuelle Installation:__________________________http://war.buffed.de/guides/3543/so-instal...ihr-war-add-ons
Automatische Installation mit dem Curse Clienten:___http://war.curse.com/client/

Sollte ein Addon trotz Addon`s updates mal nicht funktionieren, könnte eine Neuinstallation von Libslash helfen.

Allgemein:
Libslash, so gut wie jedes Addon nutzt dieses_______http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...s/libstats.aspx
Hopper, schnelles Gruppenwechseln in Sc`s, Kt`s____http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...ils/hopper.aspx

Chat:
Automatisch Chatkanal nach einloggen beitreten_____http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...oinchannel.aspx
Chat Alert, angenehmer leiser Sound______________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/.../chatalert.aspx

Heiler:
Squared für Heiler______________________________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...ls/squared.aspx
Leichter Rezzen, Ziel finden mit Target Rings________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...argetrings.aspx

Kampf:
ClosetGoblin, Ausrüstung wechseln, s. Macrotipp_____http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...osetgoblin.aspx 
MobHealth, Anzeige der Lebenspunkte des Gegners___http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/.../mobhealth.aspx
Scrolling Combat Text___________________________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/details/wsct.aspx

PvE:
NPC Verkaufspreise von Items___________________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...%20Sale%20Price

PvP:
Automatisch im Kampf absatteln_________________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...s/dismount.aspx
Blackbox, entfernt die dicke Todesbox nach ableben__http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...s/blackbox.aspx
Ziel des Ziels, Target Rings_______________________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...argetrings.aspx

RvR:
Victory Points, Prozentanzeige zum Lock___________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...torypoints.aspx

UI:
Phantom, enfernt unnötige Gruppenanzeigen ect_____http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...ls/phantom.aspx
Waaaghbar, Uhr und diviersen, nett ab Lvl 40________http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...hbar_lingy.aspx


*Atlas:*
Eine Möglichkeit um benötigte Taktikplätze freizuschalten ist der ständig aktualisierte Atlas der Gilde Blutrausch,
Addons gibts z. Z. nur auf englisch und sollen recht kompliziert sein.


http://warhammer.gamepressure.com/maps.asp  - EN
http://map.war-blutrausch.de/ - DE


*Leechen & Leveln:*
Leechen ein unbequemes Thema, aber solang es programmtechnisch möglich ist, möchte ich  zur Vollständigkeit erwähnen.  Also mal will wer mal nicht in einer Gruppe, genauso wie umgekehrt, von den Gm erfuhr ich nichts über mögliche Veränderungen, deren Meinung dazu.


Burgen Lords:
Möglichst hinter dem Tank hochstürmen, max dmg auf Boss (nicht mehr als der Tank) soll so manchen schon zu Platz 1 und
damit golden Beutel geholfen haben.

Gilden:
Jede Gilde hat ihre Anzahl an Twinks, man will herausgefunden haben das der Gildenrang ohne Twinks schneller steigt.
Das ergäbe dann eindeutig, ohne mehr zutun ein höheren Gildenrang, als Gilden die normal mit Gildentwinks spielen.
Eine Gilde mit 24 aktiven Spielern kann mehr sammeln als eine mit 100 aktiven, vielen Twinks und Spielern die kaum on sind. Auch Standarten bringen Erfahrung nach aufstellen dieser in einer Burg.

Leveln:
Wie von jemanden auf Buffed beschrieben mit Lvl 1 nach Etaine rein, PQ`s annehmen und seine Max Lvl Bekannten
hauen Aoe auf dies raus. Lädt dich einer nicht in die Gruppe bei speziellen Kämpfen - dmg auf Mob, keine Aggro ziehen,
überleben und damage ist oberstes Ziel. Durch Annahme bestimmter Pq`s Quest, 3-4 Spieler, Heiler, Tank, Aoe lässt
es ich auch mit normalen Level-Spieler hier noch am schnellsten leveln, insbesondere mit Abschluß der Pq den Helden zu
beseitigen. Zu den Pq`s gibt es immer ca. 1-4 Quests. In den Kriegslagern gibts übrigens ca. 50%, Kneipen in Altdorf oder
in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt 100% und in der Gildetaverne 150% Ruhebonus.

Liste aller Public Quest`s-en________________http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=116#pubquests:0+3+1
PQ-Orte auf Maps________________________ http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/41404

RvR:
Ein geschlossener Kt neben Dir? Kein Problem bleib hinter denen, heil sie - oder hau mal Aoe raus, wenn sie ein Bo nehmen, mußt Du dich ja nicht grad einsetzen. So kannst Du auch mal entspannt daneben stehen. Zwischenzeitlich schau ob deine Freunde/Gildies online sind - geh als ganz kleine Gruppe ins RvR-Gebiet und elemiere vereinzelte Gegner. Wenn ein Angriff oder Deff auf die Hauptstadt folgt, sicher dir schon mal einen Platz in der Burg und hol dir einen Kaffee. Für eine Stunde - gibts es mehr als genug Ruf und Einfluss ohne etwas zutun. Woher Du nun wissen sollst wann Du Dich besser in Deine Festung vor der eignen Hauptstadt zum schlafen vorbereitest, oder Dich in die gegnerische stellts, um einen Platz vor denen zu resevieren, die für Dich Locks abrackern? Kein Problem, ohne Addon und ist vielen Level 40 Spielern sogar unbekannt, beobachte das Geschehen, siehe Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sc:
AoE`ler verlassen die Gruppen um mit ihren Flächenschaden mehr Punkte zu kassieren, auffällig unbeliebt.
Lösung nicht heilen, supporten - die werden ohne noch Support noch genug Punkte machen, geht nicht mit allen Klassen gut.


*Macros:*
Das benutzen von angeblichen "Fps" Steigerungsmacros brachte mir leider bisher nur Abstürze nach einiger Zeit.

Dagegen ist ein Macro welches die Grafikeinstellung 1 auf 2 stellt schon sehr hilfreich,
Die meisten Spieler haben ja auf Grafikeinstellung 1 maximale Qualtiät eingestellt und auf die andere, Grafikeinstellung 2 alles auf Performance gestellt. 

Makros sind in Warhammer einzeilig, hier ein Schnelleinstieg: http://www.warwiki.de/wiki/Makro_Guide


Mit [STRG+C] kann das markierte Macro kopieren, einfügen im Spiel mit [STRG+V]

Ausrüstung und Taktik wechseln mit dem Addon ClosetGoblin
/script TacticsEditor.OnSetMenuSelectionChanged(1) ClosetGoblin.ActivateSet("Set Name")

Deutscher Questtext mit englischer Sprachausgabe
Spiel deutsch starten /language 1 - Spiel neustarten /language 3 - Dauerhaft lohnt sich also  mit macro /language 1 ausloggen.

Grafikeinstellung 1 und 2 wechseln, je nach benötigter Perfomance.

/script if(SystemData.Settings.Performance.perfLevel == 5) then SystemData.Settings.Performance.perfLevel = 4 else SystemData.Settings.Performance.perfLevel = 5 end BroadcastEvent( SystemData.Events.USER_SETTINGS_CHANGED )

Interface neu laden
/reloadui = das Interface wird neu geladen ohne das Warhammer neu gestartet werden muß.

Sich selbst anvisieren:
/script TargetPlayer(towstring(GameData.Player.Spielername))

Spieler ins Ziel nehmen:
/script TargetPlayer(towstring('Spielername'))

Weitergehende Info`s für fortgeschrittene gibts hier in Englisch:
Api________________________________________http://thewarwiki.com/wiki/WAR_API#API_Reference
Eventlist____________________________________http://thewarwiki.com/wiki/Event_List


Secrets:
Text













[topic="91562"]*Zurück zum Anfang*[/topic]​





*WARHAMMER**  ONLINE*​








_Alle Angaben ohne Gegenwähr - Danke Pymonte, Shronk u. a._ 

*** the end *** vorerst ***​

Thread wird fortgeführt von Pymonte auf Buffed​
Aus Zeitgründen komme ich nicht zu allem und.. - zudem kennt Pymonte kennt sich wesentlich besser aus als ich , Danke.


----------



## WeißerLöwe (20. Februar 2009)

sehr schön gemacht^^


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2009)

Ich lege jedem nahe, der die 8 Euro eBay Variante erwägt daran zu denken, dass das Spiel im Handel weiterhin über 40 Euro kostet.
Ich sage einfach mal: Diesen Account dann auch weiter zu spielen ist riskant.

Zum PvE:
Man sollte erwähnen, dass das leveln in Instanzen nicht wirklich funktioniert. Wenig MobXP, wenig Quests für die Instanzen. WAR ist kein PvE Spiel, das sollte man jedem, der anfangen will, auch mal sagen. Wer in WAR PvE spielen will, wird enttäuscht werden.

Zu den riesigen Arealen:
WAR ist sehr geradlinig aufgebaut, wenn es um PvE geht. Es gibt kaum Freiräume, irgendwo stehen immer Questmobs rum, große Areale außerhalb der RvR Zonen, die einfach nur so da sind, sucht man vergebens. Überall PQs, Questmobs oder schon der nächste Questhub.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (20. Februar 2009)

sher schön geschrieben behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, weil ichs noch nicht durchgelesen hab weil keine Zeit(muss arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hier einfach mal ein

/voteforsticky


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. Februar 2009)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> sher schön geschrieben behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, weil ichs noch nicht durchgelesen hab weil keine Zeit(muss arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HAHA, ist das Geil! Schön geschrieben aber habs nicht durchgelesen! Du bist ja ein Schlumpf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Empfehlung, es von eBay zu holen, um zu testen halte ich für sehr fragwürdig, fast unverschämt!

Der Ansatz sieht ganz gut aus, würde es aber noch mal überarbeiten (Inhalt und Rechtschreibung), gerade die sogenannten Tips!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Februar 2009)

Sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wollte selber schon so was machen, nur hat mich meine Chronische Faulheit davon abgehalten, sticky dafür aber sofort ! Wenn das noch ausgebaut wird, zb, Klassenvorstellung ect wird da ein Thread daraus der endlich jedem um die Ohren gehauen werden kann der eine Frage stellt.


----------



## Hillka (20. Februar 2009)

Hi

Und gibt auch noch einen RP Server "Huss"..........................................


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

Oh, freut mich das er euch gefällt, ich wart schon auf die nächste Server, Klassen, Testverionfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geschrieben hab ichs halt nach meiner Empfindung, was ich in Warhammer lernen mußte - worums überhaupt
geht, was RvR, Szeanrien ect. überhaupt sind. So wußte ich auch nicht das man unbedingt die Tx Rufe machen
sollte, ich hab natürlich erst die Kapitel gemacht.


LoD_Lari
Ebayversionen ab 8 Euro - in der Tat gibts da schon mal offizielle Versionen ab 8 Euro, von Leuten
die Warhammer 2 mal haben ect. die sind natürlich gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Versionen die Du meinst könnten auch legal sein, u.a. gabs mal in Us eine Testkeyaktion für 8 Euro, 30
Tage meines Wissens nach. Die sind nicht gemeint. Aber solche Versionen gibts in anderen Spielen auch
öfters - legal. 

Amazon UK 9,99 Pfund Tageskurs 20.2.09 ca 11.25 Euro..also^^

Ich hab ein Freund mal gesagt in Warhammer stehen mehr Mobs in einen Gelände rum, als in in WoW
auf einen Kontinent. Reaktion: Keine Antwort - das muß man erst wohl selbst sehen bevor man es glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hillka schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Und gibt auch noch einen RP Server "Huss"..........................................



Oh danke - geändert.



Bizkit2k6
Ja ich habe dich verstanden, du meintest die Formatierung - kommt aber immer auf den Inhalt an.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (20. Februar 2009)

Habs mir jetzt mal durchgelesen. Bleibe bei meiner Meinung, dass es gut geschrieben ist. Allerdings finde ich, du solltest etwas mehr auf den Ruf eingehen, also kurz beschreiben, was damit gemeint ist, weil du das ja besonders bei den Tipps oft darauf eingehst.

Bei den Klassen würde ich zusätzlich zu den Links hier im Forum einen Link für die Klassenseite von WAR-europe.com packen. Da sind die Klassen auch ganz gut erklärt.

Mehr fällt mir dazu grad nicht ein.

Gruß
bizkit2k6 aka Clander


----------



## Nordex (20. Februar 2009)

und wenn man sein interface mit addons bearbeitet sieht man auch mehr in nem zerg als oben abgebildet ^^


----------



## Astravall (20. Februar 2009)

Hillka schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Und gibt auch noch einen RP Server "Huss"..........................................



Das will ich doch auch mal unterstreichen !!!!111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Michael


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

Nordex schrieb:


> und wenn man sein interface mit addons bearbeitet sieht man auch mehr in nem zerg als oben abgebildet ^^



Ähem gibts da schon ein Tread zu pfeif?

Na die kommen noch, ev kannst mir ein wirklich gutes empfehen.

In AoX kam ein Patch so ca. jede Woche eins, boom Interface hinüber.

Wenn einer ein dolles kennt was von Anfang an rennt, bitte PM an mich, danke.


----------



## ink0gnito (20. Februar 2009)

> Ich hab ein Freund mal gesagt in Warhammer stehen mehr Mobs in einen Gelände rum, als in in WoW
> auf einen Kontinent. Reaktion: Keine Antwort - das muß man erst wohl selbst sehen bevor man es glaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich wüsste gerne, wo in WAR in einem gebiet, mehr mobs rum stehen wie in WoW auf einem ganzen kontinent, wtf.


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne, wo in WAR in einem gebiet, mehr mobs rum stehen wie in WoW auf einem ganzen kontinent, wtf.



T2 Hochelfen Gebiet (also Schattenländer, Saphery).


Vertu dich nicht, nicht weils da einige versteckte Höhlen mit mobs gibt sondern die gleiche Seite die du zb. 
als Ordnungsspieler vermöbeln kannst, genauso auf Seite der Zerstörer hast.

Auf ein RvR Server hast du es dann mit Ordnungs/Zerstörer mobs zu tun.

Meiner Schätzung nach, eine hohe 3 stellige Anzahl von Mobs steht da locker, wenn nicht gar ne 4 stellige Anzahl von Mobs.

Wieviel Mobs hat WoW auf einen Kontinet? Stellenweise viele, aber noch mehr  Stellen mit wenigen Mobs.

Für ein Quest in T4 in einen ganz kleinen Areal, liefen mir gestern schon 100 Mobs um die Füße, das Lager zu Vauls
Hammer.


----------



## ink0gnito (20. Februar 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> T2 Hochelfen Gebiet (also Schattenländer, Saphery).
> 
> 
> Vertu dich nicht, nicht weils da einige versteckte Höhlen mit mobs gibt sondern die gleiche Seite die du zb.
> ...




Wir NEHMEN mal an, es gibt in WAR tatsächlich gebiete mit mehr mobs, wie ein ganzes WoW kontinent..wem kümmerts?oO
Dafür hat ein durchschnittlicher WoW Server, auf einem Gebiet, mehr spieler als ein ganzes WAR kontinent auf einem durchschnitts server <:


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

Also mich kümmerts nicht, ich hab Dir nur geantwortet.

so long


----------



## ink0gnito (20. Februar 2009)

Mach dir doch auch keine vorwürfe =D
Also kümmerts mich auch nicht <:


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (20. Februar 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Meiner Schätzung nach, eine hohe 3 stellige Anzahl von Mobs steht da locker, wenn nicht gar ne 4 stellige Anzahl von Mobs.
> 
> Wieviel Mobs hat WoW auf einen Kontinet? Stellenweise viele, aber noch mehr  Stellen mit wenigen Mobs.



Beweisführung abgeschlossen oder? Du relativierst deine Aussage ja selbst... 

Reden wir jetzt von Mobs pro Quadratkilometer oder reden wir tatsächlich von deiner Aussage in WoW gibts pro Kontinent weniger Mobs als in einem Gebiet in War. 

Das eine kann man wohl unterschreiben, dass letztere aber sicherlich nicht. Sonst entsteht hier noch der Eindruck Warhammer wäre ein Hack'n Slay ala Diablo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mir war schon klar... ohne einen Seitenhieb auf WoW kommt dieser Thread auch nicht aus.


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

Völliger Quatsch, das war kein Seitenhieb, soll ich jetzt Screenshoots machen und Mobs nummerieren?

Habe ich etwas von vor oder Nachteilen von Anzahl der Mobs gesagt?

Man killt 2-3 Mobs wie in WoW dann erholt man sich und gut ist.

Trotzdem ist die Anzahl Mobs riesig, alle paar hundert Meter hat man allein ein Lager mit 15-30 Npcs 
wo man allein seine Quests abgibt, abholt.

Von Quantität oder Qualität war hier in keinster Weise die Rede von - nur die Anzahl Mobs hat mich überrascht.

*Da ich X mal geschrieben hab das Pvp Hauptbestandteil ist, wäre es einfach mir gegenüber unfair zu behaupten
ich wollte durch extreme Mobanzahl auf super Pve Inhalt hinweisen*

Es sind halt wirklich viele Mobs unterwegs, wen kümmerts in einen hauptsächlich PvP angelegten Spiel?

---
Edit:
Ich helfe übrigens gern WoWler, War<>WoW gibts hier in diesen Thread, wenn überhaupt, nur durch Hirngespinste. 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91502&hl=


----------



## Sam28 (20. Februar 2009)

Zu der Frage, was soll ich Spielen und zu der Antwort, was dir gefällt, gehört noch:
Und als zweites dann einen Heiler.
Finde ich wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön gemacht der Thread, respekt.


----------



## Darokan (20. Februar 2009)

Viel gemacht, also gz zu deinem Theard!

ABER ich finde es immer etwas hart und grob wie die Community sich hier auf Buffed.de verhält, wenn neue Spieler bzw potenziele neue Spieler Fragen stellen. Ihr möchtet euch klar von der WoW Community abgrenzen, finde ich gut. Zu jedem Spiel gehören aber 1337, Pet Sammler und andere Spieler... also wenn ich nicht schon WAR seit Beta spielen würde und mich ihr im Forum nach WAR erkundigen würde, ich würde einen großen Bogen um das Spiel machen bei den Antworten die ihr manchmal den Leuten um die Ohren schmettert. 

Denkt mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (20. Februar 2009)

Darokan schrieb:


> Viel gemacht, also gz zu deinem Theard!
> 
> ABER ich finde es immer etwas hart und grob wie die Community sich hier auf Buffed.de verhält, wenn neue Spieler bzw potenziele neue Spieler Fragen stellen. Ihr möchtet euch klar von der WoW Community abgrenzen, finde ich gut. Zu jedem Spiel gehören aber 1337, Pet Sammler und andere Spieler... also wenn ich nicht schon WAR seit Beta spielen würde und mich ihr im Forum nach WAR erkundigen würde, ich würde einen großen Bogen um das Spiel machen bei den Antworten die ihr manchmal den Leuten um die Ohren schmettert.
> 
> ...



Hmm..... würdest du einen thread beantworten dessen Inhalt auf der ersten seite 7 mal vorhanden ist und auch beantwortet wurde? Ich sag ma so... der spruch benutze die SuFu ist nett... der rest sind dann eh die trolle und die folgenden flames basieren auf die Troll posts

Am besten wäre ja wenn man einen sticky hätte wo alles mgl erklärt ist und man sich am Tag nich 100 threads mit den selben fragen anschauen muss... den im gegenzug zu der anderen com sind wir schon noch human 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (20. Februar 2009)

Sam28 schrieb:


> Zu der Frage, was soll ich Spielen und zu der Antwort, was dir gefällt, gehört noch:
> Und als zweites dann einen Heiler.
> Finde ich wichtig
> 
> ...



Mach ich glatt Sam, Danke

Wer hat sich War nicht blind gekauft hat, und welche Gedanken ihn durch den Kopf gehen kann gerne Vorschläge
machen.

Ja es werden hier schon mal harte Antworten gegeben, die ev. auch nicht berechtigt sind.
Bei einem Teil hat man allerdings das Gefühl, das sie Warhammer wie jedes andere MMORPG angehen wollen,
so ganz so einfach ist es aber nicht. Das ist von mir der Versuch wenn man schon nicht gern liest in 2-3 Min
eine schnelle Übersicht über das Spiel überhaupt zu bekommen.

Genau also wegen den harten Antworten, auch wohl 1-2 von mir, hab ich den Thread gemacht.

--
Edit:
Lucifermayry, dein Post unter meinen

Ja da hast Du recht, war mehr alles Zufall "Das Kloster" sollte erst in Duskwood stehen, es gehen Tunnel bis zum Flughafen
in If aber ist auch völlig egal - da inhaltlich 2 Spielertypen vorrang bedient werden PvP und Pve halt.


----------



## lucifermaycry (20. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Zu den riesigen Arealen:
> WAR ist sehr geradlinig aufgebaut, wenn es um PvE geht. Es gibt kaum Freiräume, irgendwo stehen immer Questmobs rum, große Areale außerhalb der RvR Zonen, die einfach nur so da sind, sucht man vergebens. Überall PQs, Questmobs oder schon der nächste Questhub.



/sign
Das ist wohl der größte Nachteil und auch der Grund, wieso es die meisten die WoW gewohnt sind nicht von Anfang an mögen. Warhammer bedient leider den Entdecker Typ nicht in der Form wie es WoW macht. Es gibt zwar viele und auch sehr witzige versteckte Quests usw... Trotzdem sind die Gebiete relativ gradlinig aufgebaut.


----------



## Teal (20. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> [...]Warhammer bedient leider den Entdecker Typ nicht in der Form wie es WoW macht. Es gibt zwar viele und auch sehr witzige versteckte Quests usw... Trotzdem sind die Gebiete relativ gradlinig aufgebaut.


Würde ich nicht sagen. Oder hast Du schon alle drei versteckten Hebel in den Gebieten des Imperiums/Chaos, Grünhäute/Zwerge und der Elfen entdeckt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAR bietet sehr viel zu entdecken, was den Wälzer des Wissens angeht (waren glaube ich um die 12k Einträge). Da kann höchstens noch HDRO mithalten, aber WoW hinkt hier meiner Meinung nach noch etwas hinterher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

also ich hätte mal ne frage, nämlich wie kann man screens reinstellen?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (21. Februar 2009)

wahrs mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dazwischen dann den link!

ich wäre für nen sticky das ist wirklich schön gemacht!


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> wahrs mit  und dazwischen dann den link!
> 
> ich wäre für nen sticky das ist wirklich schön gemacht!




danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (21. Februar 2009)

Danke Geige und den anderen, stickys bekomm ich eigentlich nie.

Einfach weil ich nicht viel Text und Informationen reinpacke, sondern das wichtigste kompensiert schreibe.

Das werd ich auch für ein Sticky nicht abwandeln.

Jemanden wie ich, der von einen anderen MMORG später dazu kommt, hat einfach nur mit den Ohren gewackelt..
RvR hä? Denk da gibts Pvp, Szenairien wie? 

Auch ein Interessierter hat nicht Lust sich Seitenweise reinzulesen, deshalb auch oft divisere Fragen.

Es freut mich aber wirklich sehr das einige ihn als Sticky Thread vorschlagen.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Februar 2009)

Schöner Thread, kurz und oregnant das Wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja die Gebiete sind sehr geradlinig aufgebaut, da man ja meist imemr noch ein großes RvR Gebiet in der Mitte hat, was dann ja doch Platz frisst (auch wenn man dort einige Questhubs reinlegen könnte). Aber zum Entdecken gibts eben doch mehr als genug. Egal ob im RvR oder im PvE Gebiet, über all sind WdW-Einträge und andere nette Sachen versteckt. Da muss man eigentlich mehr suchen als in WoW, wo ja dann doch nur das nötigste präsentiert wird und zwar über Quests udn Questlines. Irgendwelche unknown regions, die man nur durch zufall erkundet (das hab ich mir ja in der Scherbenwelt immer ein bissel erhofft) gibts gar nicht. Dafür sind die Gebiete eben nicht so linear aufgebaut, das stimmt schon (auch wenns auch nie RvR geben wird in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ob WoW oder WAR nun mehr Mobs haben ist eigentlich egal, es sind mehr als genug da um die Welt belebt aussehen zu lassen.

PS: Du könntest in dem Thread noch kurz den WdW erklären, der ist scheinbar ganz untergegangen...


----------



## sTereoType (21. Februar 2009)

nett und lustig geschrieben, aber wenn mans genau nimmt haben wir einen solchen thread schon als sticky und zwar den FAQ thread von Warhammer.
leider achten leute die threads ohne sufu erstellen auch selten auf stickyeinträge, stickies sind daher eher nur etwas prestige für den TE (den ich dir durchaus gönne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

edit: was mich an den gebieten in WAR ziemlich stört ist die immer gleiche viereckform, aus der man zwar rausgehen kann, dort aber nur in den seltensten fällen wirklich was findet


----------



## Zukurio (21. Februar 2009)

schöe Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (21. Februar 2009)

schade aber vl wenn genug aufmerksamkeit besteht,
bekommst du ja doch deinen sticky,wenn nicht tus doch einfach mal in deine sigi!

edit: ich seh gerade du hast es ja schon drin! (vl n bisschen größer machen ist schwer lesbar!)


----------



## Berghammer71 (23. Februar 2009)

Da es einige Warhammerspieler zu meiner Verwunderung ganz gut fanden, schließlich kennt ihr ja alles
hab ich mal ein update für fortgeschrittenere gemacht.

Eine Art Noob Lexikon und Charakterwerte.

Hat wer aktuellere Charaterwerte oder weiß ob die so noch stimmen?

Wenns jetzt klappt ist meine Siggi größer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wulfenson (24. Februar 2009)

vote 4 sticky

Gute arbeit, Gratulation
Aber dein Interface geht ja mal echt nicht ^^

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das es jene für die es gemacht wurde auch lesen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Geige (24. Februar 2009)

ich hätte ne frage zum waffenskill:
wo genau rechten sich da der wert mit ein?
du hast da iwie nix freigelassen,um den wert an sich zb 100 waffenskill mit einzuberechnen oder irre
ich mich da?!

das das nen sticky wert ist brauche ich nicht nochmal extra zu sagen oder!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (5. März 2009)

Auf Wunsch von Pymonte WdW näher erörtert.




Geige schrieb:


> ich hätte ne frage zum waffenskill:
> wo genau rechten sich da der wert mit ein?
> du hast da iwie nix freigelassen,um den wert an sich zb 100 waffenskill mit einzuberechnen oder irre
> ich mich da?!
> ...



Ich denke mal (lvl * Formel) + Bonusschaden - Gegnerressitenzen


----
Letzen Teil Insider mag ich auch noch machen, weil hab ich ja am meisten von - 1 lvl fehlt noch zu 40.
Dazu hoffe ich aber auf Tipps allen voran von Teal, Hgvermillion und Pymonte.

Zum Event hab ich ein Video reingepackt - am Ende war ich heut auch verkleidet...aber nackt!!!


----------



## Berghammer71 (11. März 2009)

Da die Server down sind, und sicherlich einige Warhammerantester unterwegs im Forum unterwegs sind.

Mach ich mal ein up.



Die Server sollen ab 19:30 Uhr wieder online sein.


_


----------



## Ghuld0n (14. März 2009)

Hi

Ich dachte ich stell meine Frage mal hier, es geht ja auch um den Testclienten. Ich wollte nämlich wissen, ob man mit der Testversion von WAR seinen alten, "eingefrorenen" Account für 10 Tage noch einmal benutzen kann.
MfG


----------



## Diven (14. März 2009)

In Europa leider noch nicht. Du hast mit dem Testaccount für 10 tage einen neuen frischen Account


----------



## Ghuld0n (14. März 2009)

Ok schade, aber danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Werde dann mal die buffed-News verfolgen, um zu sehen was sich tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. März 2009)

Ich wollte anmerken, das GUTE Tanks NIE in der Damageliste ganz oben stehen.

GUTE Tanks stehen meist ziemlich unten, denn die Aufgabe eines Tanks im PvP ist es die eigene Gruppe zu schützen, indem er feindliche Melee DD/Range DD debufft und behindert und feindliche Heiler stört. Damage ist Aufgabe der DD´ler und mag sein, das es welche gibt die einen Tank als DD´ler spielen und auch öfters mal oben stehen, aber das passiert eigentlich nur, weil die Haupt DD´ler dann dauernd tot sind und ihr potenzial nicht entfalten können. Der Tank macht permanent niedrigen Schaden und stirbt nicht. Wenn nen Tank also vor einem Melee/Range DD in der Liste steht hat entweder der Tank etwas falsch gemacht oder der DD kann seinen Char nicht spielen !!!

Wenn ein Kampf stattfindet und alle aus der Gruppe überleben haben der Tank und der Heiler ihren Job gut gemacht.


----------



## Pymonte (14. März 2009)

Schöne Erweiterung und hier noch ein paar Hotfixes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

BO/Sfz = Schlachtfeldziel (Ergänzung)

BO/SO/BOrc = Schwarzork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte nicht vergessen

Außerdem gibts ja noch Choppa und Slayer

Enclave = Blutgefertigte Enklave (Instanz der UvS)

UvS = Unvermeidliche Stadt

Und noch ein paar sinnvolle Addons:

"Victory Points" (zeigt genau den Gebietsstatus an)

"BlackBox" (zeigt einen kleinen Balken statt dem großen schwarzen Fenster beim warten auf den Rezz)

"Chat Alert" (gibt allen wichtigen Chatnachrichten Töne)

"LibSlash" braucht eh so gut wie jedes Addon

"MobHealth" (zeigt HP der Mobs an)

"Scrolling Combat Text" (Wichtig für alle, die aufbauende Fähigkeiten haben oder bestimmte Bedingungen für die Fähigkeiten brauchen)

und dann noch Squared für Heiler (und eine kleinere, angenehmere Gruppenanzeige); TomeTitan (wenn man mal wissen will, wo denn der tolle BO den Titel her hat) und vielleicht noch sowas wie das WARboard oder der WaaaghBar, welche alle wichtigen Spielinfos gut komprimiert anzeigen.


----------



## Asatori (24. März 2009)

Mir ist beim durchscrollen ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen:

Der Stat, der im englischen "Wounds" heisst, hast du im deutschen mit "Wunden" übersetzt. Tatsächlich heisst dieser aber "Leben".

Ansonsten super Guide, klasse Arbeit!


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. März 2009)

Asatori schrieb:


> Mir ist beim durchscrollen ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen:
> 
> Der Stat, der im englischen "Wounds" heisst, hast du im deutschen mit "Wunden" übersetzt. Tatsächlich heisst dieser aber "Leben".
> 
> Ansonsten super Guide, klasse Arbeit!



Oh danke für den Hinweis. Ich ändere alles worauf hier User hinweisen.

GuldOn Frage hab ich eingebaut, HgVermillions gewünschte Klassenbeschreibung nochmal verbessert, Stancers
Tank Hinweis umgeschrieben und Pymontes Addons und Beschreibungen die alle hilfreich sind eingebaut.

Im Moment bastel ich für Macrohilfen und einem Video für Einsteiger da ich nicht so wirklich glaube,  das ein Level 10 reicht um den echten Eindruck von der Grafik, Prozessorbelastung und vor allem dem Spiel zu bekommen.

Eine Macrohilfe hab ich schon gefunden - die Grafik von Einstellung 1 auf Einstellung 2 zu setzen, also quasi von Qualtität auf Performance, das editiere ich neben den Wunden innerhalb der nächsten Minute für Interessierte rein.

Ich suche aber noch für den Thread eine 1 Zeilenerklärung für den Sammelruf, kann das einer formulieren? - Ich konnte mich aus Zeitmangel noch garnicht wirklich mit Sammelfruf, Patchnotes ect., auch wegen dem Thread hier, beschäftigen. Danke.


----------



## Berghammer71 (6. September 2009)

Wird jetzt fortgesetzt von Pymonte - dann kommt auch bestimmt etwas mehr zum Endgame hinzu, so das der ein
oder andere hilfreiche Tipp defenitiv dazukommt.


----------

